# India PCC for Spouse



## pataus (Mar 11, 2014)

I have lodged 189 visa application with Australian immigration. I am the principal applicant and my wife is dependent. I am now working on PCC and Medical. My wife's passport was issued before our marriage and it mentions her previous address. 
Now, I need to obtain PCC for her at her new address after marriage - i.e. my address. Does anyone know how to go about it? I downloaded the PCC form from passport website - passportindia.gov.in. It does not mention any specifics about such a scenario. I have the marriage certificate, and I have bank statements with her name on the new address. Is there any other address proof required for her PCC? I am totally confused, as the website has almost no details on such scenarios. 

Anyone who has encountered such a situation, I request to please share the way forward. I am planning to take the appointment at PSK for me and my wife this Friday - 4th July. 
One of the passport agents told me that I MUST get a new passport for my wife, with the updated address. I am looking for a way to avoid this, as details of her current passport is already submitted during visa application. New passport would mean a great deal of delay in my visa process


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

pratikj said:


> I have lodged 189 visa application with Australian immigration. I am the principal applicant and my wife is dependent. I am now working on PCC and Medical. My wife's passport was issued before our marriage and it mentions her previous address.
> Now, I need to obtain PCC for her at her new address after marriage - i.e. my address. Does anyone know how to go about it? I downloaded the PCC form from passport website - passportindia.gov.in. It does not mention any specifics about such a scenario. I have the marriage certificate, and I have bank statements with her name on the new address. Is there any other address proof required for her PCC? I am totally confused, as the website has almost no details on such scenarios.
> 
> Anyone who has encountered such a situation, I request to please share the way forward. I am planning to take the appointment at PSK for me and my wife this Friday - 4th July.
> One of the passport agents told me that I MUST get a new passport for my wife, with the updated address. I am looking for a way to avoid this, as details of her current passport is already submitted during visa application. New passport would mean a great deal of delay in my visa process


Hi pratikj, this is a very common situation.
You would find a plenty of posts around it.

First of all you do not need to take an appointment for PCC.
Just walk-in there by 9:30 AM.

Secondly, you could carry multiple proofs:
1. Marriage certificate
2. Your Rent agreement
3. Spouse's Bank statement showing your address, or joint-account
4. Your passport


I think in your case passport officer may initiate a police verification.
You would have to follow-up all the time to get it done by local police.
Once done, you would get email/sms to collect your PCC. So you will have to visit PSK once again for its collection.

depends on PSKs, some would not even bother about any proofs and may not ask for any.

Don't worry, you can get it done in 2-3 weeks. But have to rigorously follow-up.
80% time would be consumed by local police. Hope this helps.


----------



## m_d_p29 (Mar 12, 2014)

*PCC for dependent spouse*

Hi,

I need to get PCC done for my wife. The problem is that we have recently moved to Pune(2 months back) and my spouse doesn't have any documents that would have the new address of pune.

Please suggest what documents will help her to get through the PCC.

I do have the my name on her passport. 
The only document I have on my name is as far as the new address is concerned are as follows
1. Rent agreement (Neither registered Nor notarised)
2. Gas agency's passbook
3. Address proof letter from my company.

Please help me with this.

Thanks


----------



## BimalKumar (May 10, 2014)

I was in similar situation last year. You have to give multiple proofs of address. The documents mentioned above should be fine n sufficient. Chances r high that police verification may be initiated.


----------



## m_d_p29 (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi,

Thanks for replying.

In this case, is it advisable to get our PCC done from our permanant address as we have moved from this address just 2 months back and we have all the documents for our previous address.

Since we have not stayed in our current address for more than a year, does it make sense to get the police verification from our current address?


Thanks


----------



## gouravsood (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi All,

My wife and myself both are in similar situation as mentioned in this post. 

My wife is primary applicant for 189 Visa for which we are invited but yet to apply. Her address in her passport is of before marriage. Also she don't have my name added in her passport.

We are bit confused and need some help on below:

- Does she need to add my name in her passport?
- Does she need to update the new address (i.e. my address) in her passport before we go for PCC?

Please help and suggest the best possible way forward.

Thanks,
Gourav.


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

gouravsood said:


> Hi All, My wife and myself both are in similar situation as mentioned in this post. My wife is primary applicant for 189 Visa for which we are invited but yet to apply. Her address in her passport is of before marriage. Also she don't have my name added in her passport. We are bit confused and need some help on below: - Does she need to add my name in her passport? - Does she need to update the new address (i.e. my address) in her passport before we go for PCC? Please help and suggest the best possible way forward. Thanks, Gourav.


If you have enough address proofs, please go ahead and add name in PP now. Book in tatkal to get new pp. Trust me PCC is hassle free if you have a recently issued pp. The police verification post tatkal passport will ensure your report is there in system and you can get PCC same day.


----------



## tom0801 (May 8, 2014)

*Spouse PCC Pune*

Hi Experts,

Request your valuable feedback on these PCC related queries -

I have applied for PCC for me and my spouse in Pune where we have been staying for around 4 years now. We both have our passport address and current address as different. 

I have these as proofs of my present address as per the prescribed list of documents -
1) SBI account statement for last 2 years
2) Income tax assessment document
3) Gas connection

*I hope I will be able to get PCC done with above set of documents ?*

My spouse only has 6 month old SBI account statement as her present address proof. Also her passport has got my name as spouse. *Will this be sufficient to get her PCC done?*

There is another twist to all these. I have shifted to a new address 2 weeks back, which is different(but in Pune itself) than the one with which I applied for PCC. I had applied for PCC around a month back and my appointment is scheduled for mid Nov, *will there be any issue ?*


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

tom0801 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> There is another twist to all these. I have shifted to a new address 2 weeks back, which is different(but in Pune itself) than the one with which I applied for PCC. I had applied for PCC around a month back and my appointment is scheduled for mid Nov, *will there be any issue ?*



could you provide an update on how you went about with this?


----------



## mrinalkm (Apr 21, 2017)

pataus said:


> I have lodged 189 visa application with Australian immigration. I am the principal applicant and my wife is dependent. I am now working on PCC and Medical. My wife's passport was issued before our marriage and it mentions her previous address.
> Now, I need to obtain PCC for her at her new address after marriage - i.e. my address. Does anyone know how to go about it? I downloaded the PCC form from passport website - passportindia.gov.in. It does not mention any specifics about such a scenario. I have the marriage certificate, and I have bank statements with her name on the new address. Is there any other address proof required for her PCC? I am totally confused, as the website has almost no details on such scenarios.
> 
> Anyone who has encountered such a situation, I request to please share the way forward. I am planning to take the appointment at PSK for me and my wife this Friday - 4th July.
> One of the passport agents told me that I MUST get a new passport for my wife, with the updated address. I am looking for a way to avoid this, as details of her current passport is already submitted during visa application. New passport would mean a great deal of delay in my visa process


hi friend,
Can you tell me how you got your spouse pcc cleared as the passport address was different from her staying adress


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

mrinalkm said:


> hi friend,
> Can you tell me how you got your spouse pcc cleared as the passport address was different from her staying adress


we had a similar scenario, we filled pcc form, visited PSK with proof of current address, police verification was initiated and we got PCC after that

overall process took around 3 weeks, however, due to some personal reasons we collected PCC late even though it was ready for collection for around 20 days


----------



## Anmol87 (Jan 28, 2016)

*CO query_wife's pcc to be from same authority*

Hi Guys,

Would be great if anyone of you can guide me on below-

I have lodged my visa this may and got a query from CO where he has asked for PCC of my wife from the same authority as of mine.

To give you a quick background - My permanent address is of Madhya Pradesh, where i am currently residing and my wife was a resident of Delhi. So i have provided my PCC from Madhya Pradesh and her PCC was from Delhi. 

We got married in last October only and she shifted with me to my home in M.P. this January 2017.

Now my question is.. 
1) What is the minimum period of stay at a place to get a PCC (have read somewhere that if you have stayed less than 6 months in any place you dont need a PCC)...Can you please help me if you have any official communication from any PSK or internet on this..

2) If in case i have to get her a PCC from M.P. what is the procedure and docs needed.
I have Aadhar card, passport, PCC of my permanent address. Also have marriage certificate. But does not have any doc of residence proof for my wife.

Please help me with above...will really appreciate!!

Thanks.


----------



## Samad1984 (Jan 24, 2017)

Hi , Don't worry. You can get PCC from present address . Address proof like Aadhar, Voters ID, Electricity Bill , BSNL Bill etc anything in her name would do. Also Either of your name shall be endorsed in each other's passport.
Good luck


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Anmol87 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Would be great if anyone of you can guide me on below-
> 
> ...


open a bank account in a nationalised bank at MP address, do some transactions and use that as address proof

my 1 day old bank pass book was accepted for PCC, police did verification on same address and i got my PCC


----------



## Anmol87 (Jan 28, 2016)

Many thanks Sultan!

Can you please help me with if you have any relevant info on minimum stay required at a place for PCC. Have read somewhere it has to be 6 months. 
From where i am coming is i will have to go to another city (Bhopal) for PCC and the whole process will take minimum of 2-3 weeks. Have to revert to CO at earliest.

Will really appreciate you expert views on this..


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Anmol87 said:


> Many thanks Sultan!
> 
> Can you please help me with if you have any relevant info on minimum stay required at a place for PCC. Have read somewhere it has to be 6 months.
> From where i am coming is i will have to go to another city (Bhopal) for PCC and the whole process will take minimum of 2-3 weeks. Have to revert to CO at earliest.
> ...


I am not sure about the minimum length of stay at a place for applying pcc, however you can apply for pcc at PSK Bhopal.. .give address proof for current address and it should be understood that your spouse is living at that address with you since your marriage or else when you shifted at that location


----------



## ramgajjala18 (Sep 15, 2017)

can i submit different cities PCC in india for me and my spouse. becoz we both passports have different address.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

ramgajjala18 said:


> can i submit different cities PCC in india for me and my spouse. becoz we both passports have different address.


Yes.
but, be ready with a plausible answer when questioned(Sometimes) by CO


----------

